# Looking for a lease in Middle GA



## Ytka (Mar 26, 2013)

I have 6 people looking for land to lease in Middle GA. We're responsible folks that will not trash your place.


----------



## Tom Bell (Mar 27, 2013)

*Burke County lease*

I have 90 acres for lease in Burke County, Ga. for $1,080.
Call me at 478 232-8721.  Tom Bell


----------



## GaCraker (Apr 21, 2013)

I have 625 acres in milledgeville we are looking for 6 members 
$500.00 each call me David 678-763-5892


----------



## huntingonthefly (Apr 22, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## timber ghost (Jun 30, 2013)

pm sent


----------

